# Is this even possible?



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I am a week post O and have been feeling umm, well awful. I have heard that 2nd pregnancies can have symptoms earlier, but a week? I have been completely nauseated, and can hardly drink a cup of coffee. I have a *slight* headache and have for days, nothing helps it, so now I'm not even taking anything.

FWIW I would be totally happy, Dh and I haven't been trying and haven't really been ultra cautious, I just don't think I could feel this bad that soon. I never really felt bad with DD. I just didn't feel like eating anything(like now), the thought of cooking grossed me out(like now), and I generally felt hung over like I partied for days on end(like now). It's probably all just my being paranoid and it's psychoschematic(sp).

Is it even a possibility to feel that bad that soon?


----------



## ttc#2+1year (Apr 15, 2008)

hey i am actually going through the same thing i had a Period or what i thought was a Period on the 23rd but it only lasted 2.5 days and then i started clomid well i Ended up Ovuating sometime while i was on the Clomid or very shortly after. I am CD13 but on CD 11 i wanted to know if i ovulated because i Just had a feeling and i had an appointment set for an HSG the next day and i had to get a Pregnancy test the day before so i went ahead and asked for Pogestrone and it came back as 16.6.

but i have taken a nap 3 days in a row and that is so Unlike me since i drink coffee every morning. Plus i fee nausous. i am not sure when i Ovulated but i think thats a pretty good Number for CD 11.

i should also add we thought i was just having anonvoulatory AF thats why we went ahead with the clomid we did do a pregnancy test the day i started it.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I remember a nurse telling me once that symptoms can begin as early as 4 days post ovulation but I don't know if I buy that. Implantation hasn't occurred at that point and I'd be surprised if that small of a change would cause symptoms--of course some people are more sensitive/in-tune than others.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm going through the same thing. I've had three negative tests now. Very light, very strange period that started Aug. 11 but still testing negative. I FEEL pregnant. And having been pregnant 3 times (m/c btw. my DC) I know what I feel like when I am preggo. A post in the Fertility forum got me reading about decidual bleeding and that it's not uncommon to have negative urine tests when also having decidual bleeing. I've decided I am going to "act pregnant" (no coffee, alcohol, etc.) until my period is due next week, then go in for a blood test if I still feel so weird! It's not just the "hungover" feeling of early pregnancy. But I also have leg cramps, excess saliava, and emm... other fluids, needing to pee, etc. I feel ridiculously pregnant and continue to be shocked when I keep testing negative! We weren't trying, but wouldn't be upset if we were. Either way, I want to know! If I am not pregnant, I am sure that there is something else going on, maybe low thyroid? I don't know but I am with you in your wait!


----------



## Mrs_Lurker (Aug 23, 2006)

Just checking in to see if you got any answers?


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh I got AF-IDK what is going on with my body right now-it is all screwy. I also got really sick about a week later, but with a terrible cold, that freaked me out even more because that's what happened when I was first pg with DD, si it was a weird month. When AF started now warning sign, just a cramp and bam it started. I am all whacked out right now.


----------

